# pamphobeteus antinous, peru or bolivia form?



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

these are post moult pics of her:

























any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Peru locality


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

TheSpiderShop said:


> Peru locality



For future reference, what are the differences between the two localities?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

just looking at the pictures i would say it's somewhere between the two, neither one nor the other.
Its has the chunky build and thick femurs of the Bolivian, yet the red setae in great numbers like the Peruvian :/


I have had both over the years that came with full collection data and this is what i found:

Bolivian - Thick Femurs, Chunky Build, very few to no red setae. a very deep blue black coloration

Peruvian - Much leggier, thinner femurs (much more stereotypical Pamphobeteus), many more red setae, less intensity of the blue

There is nothing to say that there are no intergrades, in fact i would be surprised if there were none, also there is nothing to say the variants havent been mixed up over the years and after all, they are both still P.antinous :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Steve :no1:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks muchly :2thumb:


----------

